# Removing stuck handlebar grips



## Ernbar (Dec 8, 2019)

I would like to remove the old Schwinn grips to soak them and remove the dark gunk on them but they are stuck to the handlebar and will not budge. I don't want to damage them so how can I get them loose safely and what can I soak them in to make them whiter? My first thought is Clorox bleach but wonder if that will damage the 60 year old rubber grips.


----------



## 100bikes (Dec 8, 2019)

Air compressor and a blow nozzle., through the end hole, and don't forget to plug the hole in opposite grip..

For grips without holes in the end, place the blow nozzle tip tightly against the edge where the grip meets the handlebar.
Do this at various points around the grip

The blow nozzle trick works to reinstall them as well, but we used hairspray.  
The stuff works like a lube to slide on, sticks when dry and is water soluble when you need to remove the grip.

Citrus degreaser and a soft toothbrush work well for cleaning, and don' t have to  volatile chemicals which may melt, damage
or dry out the grips.


----------



## phantom (Dec 8, 2019)

I lift the end up in a few spots and spray windex or wd40 in the opening an twist like hell. Has always worked. If they are so brittle that doesn't work, then for me, they are not worth saving.


----------



## Ernbar (Dec 8, 2019)

100bikes said:


> Air compressor and a blow nozzle., through the end hole, and don't forget to plug the hole in opposite grip..




That is quite an ingenious method!! I will try that tomorrow! Thanks!


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 8, 2019)

Ernbar said:


> That is quite an ingenious method!! I will try that tomorrow! Thanks!




Just be careful. At 120 + PSI, I blew one of my grips over the fence into the neighbors yard.


----------



## Ernbar (Dec 9, 2019)

Hey 100 bikes the compressed air worked like a charm, thanks!! Those suckers popped off at Warp speed making quite a loud POP.
They are soaking now in Simple Green.


----------



## Iverider (Dec 9, 2019)

Edit* I see you've gotten the grips off - I've used a heat gun to gently heat the bar and the grip on some stuck on torpedo grips awhile back. The WD40/Windex trick has also worked well for me (maybe try the windex first if the grips are still pliable) I've never had good luck with simple green. Seems like it makes the grips really sticky afterward. I usually use a toothbruch and dawn dish soap and hot water.


----------



## Ernbar (Dec 9, 2019)

Yes they came off using compressed air in like 2 seconds without any effort or mess.


----------



## 100bikes (Dec 9, 2019)

Great, glad the compressor method worked. Rally like the simple green "solution"  as well.


----------



## 1motime (Dec 9, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> Just be careful. At 120 + PSI, I blew one of my grips over the fence into the neighbors yard.



Did the dog eat it?


----------



## JLF (Dec 9, 2019)

Excellent advice!  Thank you.  I always thought WD40 would somehow be too harsh.  So I always used Simple Green with not the best result.


----------



## rennfaron (Dec 9, 2019)

Had luck recently getting a 1954 set of very hard black oval grips off. I typically wedge toothpicks in between the grip and bar, enough to squeeze in some soap water or wd40. They were so hard I couldn't get anything in there. The seal was so tight nothing would even seep down in there. I pulled out my heat gun and put it on the lowest setting and hit them from a distance moving it back and forth and on all sides, not to fry the surface and to get it evenly warmed up. It worked great. The old rubber loosened up and even expanded with the mild heat. I got some toothpicks wedged in there and wd40 went down in between the grip and bars and gave them a twist and they popped off easy. I am sure a blow dryer could achieve the same effect. I cleaned the bars and grips pretty quickly and when I went to go put them grips back on, they had retained the heat for a while after and were still expanded and went on very easy. They were still quite loose, but once they cooled, they were on there tight as ever again. I will probably use the technique on all the grips I pull off now. Sounds like @Iverider and I think alike.


----------



## Ernbar (Dec 10, 2019)

Well here’s an update. I soaked the grips in Simple Green overnight but barely removed any of the gunk. I then soaked them in bleach for a couple of hours, then used a small brush with Comet and finally some Magic Eraser. I should have taken a before picture but I. They are 90% cleaner than before and one heck of an improvement.


----------



## catfish (Dec 10, 2019)




----------



## rennfaron (Dec 10, 2019)

I use soft scrub and a firm bristled toothbrush to get down in the lines. The grit in the soft scrub helps scrub the dirt off the surface but is pretty mild. Might be worth a try.


----------



## Ernbar (Dec 10, 2019)

rennfaron said:


> I use soft scrub and a firm bristled toothbrush to get down in the lines. The grit in the soft scrub helps scrub the dirt off the surface but is pretty mild. Might be worth a try.




Yea sounds good too but I think these grips were never white rather like a bone shade?

 I wonder if Krylon Fusion black paint will work? Cheaper than getting a black replacement set.


----------



## 1motime (Dec 10, 2019)

Ernbar said:


> Yea sounds good too but I think these grips were never white rather like a bone shade?
> 
> I wonder if Krylon Fusion black paint will work? Cheaper than getting a black replacement set.



You will regret painting them


----------



## Ernbar (Dec 10, 2019)

1motime said:


> You will regret painting them




Thought so too. Thanks.


----------



## jimsbeercans (Dec 14, 2019)

I had a real stubburn one myself. Used my compressor and it finally came off. Shot up somewhere and couldn't find it..That was last year. This year was cleaning the gutters from the leaves and found my grip. now can't find the other one! My organization skills suck.


----------



## Ernbar (Dec 14, 2019)

jimsbeercans said:


> I had a real stubburn one myself. Used my compressor and it finally came off. Shot up somewhere and couldn't find it..That was last year. This year was cleaning the gutters from the leaves and found my grip. now can't find the other one! My organization skills suck.




I used two 2x6’s to stop them from going into oblivion and they still bounced up to the far side of the garage!


----------



## tech549 (Dec 14, 2019)

Boil some water and let them soak a few minutes 

Sent from my SM-J737T using Tapatalk


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Dec 15, 2019)

1motime said:


> Did the dog eat it?



No his neighbor did!! Then he crapped it out on his yard the next day.


----------



## vincev (Dec 16, 2019)

I pry the edge up with a thin small screwdriver then spray WD40.They slide right off.


----------



## Fred Green (Feb 3, 2020)

Hello,

     I don't have access to any type of air pressure so I used the WD-40 method. Old hard grips on a 47 DX but I wanted to save them. Came of in 15 minutes!! Thanks guys


----------



## Ernbar (Feb 3, 2020)

I used my compressor to get the grips off another bike but took the air nozzle and put it up to the grip lip and bar then pressed the trigger and the grips slid right off. To put them back I used a couple of drops of Dawn and spread the liquid around  the inside of the grip and they slid back on very easily. Let them dry for about 10 minutes and they become solidly attached again.


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 3, 2020)

Ernbar said:


> I used my compressor to get the grips off another bike but took the air nozzle and put it up to the grip lip and bar then pressed the trigger and the grips slid right off. To put them back I used a couple of drops of Dawn and spread the liquid around  the inside of the grip and they slid back on very easily. Let them dry for about 10 minutes and they become solidly attached again.




Soap? OH NO!  Try Windex next time. It doesn't leave a residue like soap for possible future grip gripping issues.


----------



## Ernbar (Feb 3, 2020)

Thanks for the heads up Gt. I only used a drop or two of Dawn but will try your method next time.


----------

